# Colombo flora grow base and sand.



## Vikkiog (27 Jan 2014)

Hi, I was looking at buying some flora substrate to use as a base of half my tank where the plants are and capping it with sand as the middle won't have the flora. Would this work or would the sand fall between the soil particles?

It's just that it's quite a large tank so covering with both soil and sand will cost a whole lot! And I'd rather have a light substrate than just soil.
Or is there a different type of soil that can be capped with sand?


----------



## Alastair (28 Jan 2014)

Hi vikki 
The sand would fall through the Columbo. The grain size of the florabase is very big too. 
I think if the volume of sand exceeded that of the Columbo then it wouldnt sink though.  
If you just want a nutritious soil and aren't too fussed on water parameters you could use john innes which is very rich in nutrients or go for the Tropica plant substrate as base layer


----------

